# Merry Christmas



## Zhongshan Billy (May 18, 2014)

A Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to you all.

For the sixth Christmas in a row I will be celebrating it with a bowl of rice washed down with a glass of water from the sparkling Pearl River.

But next year something different. For the past week I have been caressing the boxed up western oven that has been waiting for our new home to be finished. 

From then on roastings every week but on the down side probably roastings every day from my wife when she finds out just how much electric they use!!!!:boxing:

Zhongshan Billy


----------



## Eric in china (Jul 8, 2014)

Merry Xmas Billy and I too cannot wait for the day I get my own place with a cooker.


----------



## bean481 (Jun 10, 2014)

Happy Christmas Billy


----------

